# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Ζεύγη σε καλώδιο

## vageo

Για την τηλεφωνική γραμμή, από το ισόγειο της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμερισμά μου, χρησιμοποιώ 30 μ. καλώδιο SFTP (διπλή θωράκιση-φύλλο αλουμινίου και συρματίδια χαλκού) cat.5E.
Έχω συνδέσει τους 2 αγωγούς (δισύρματο ζεύγος) που έρχονται με το γνωστό γκρι καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, με το ένα ζεύγος του καλωδίου SFTP.

Ερώτηση: Τι είναι καλύτερο να κάνω, με τα υπόλοιπα 3 ζεύγη που διαθέτει το SFTP:

1. να βραχυκυκλώσω το κάθε ζεύγος μόνο του και απο τις 2 άκρες;
2. να βραχυκυκλώσω το κάθε ζεύγος μόνο του, μόνο από τη μία άκρη;
3. να τα αφήσω ανοικτά και από τις δύο άκρες;
4. να χρησιμοποιήσω και τα 4 ζεύγη συνδέοντάς τα παράλληλα. Δηλαδή να ανεβεί το τηλεφωνικό σήμα και με τα 4 ζεύγη ταυτόχρονα-παράλληλα ώστε να μειώσω και την συνολική ωμική αντίσταση του αγωγού.

Σε όλες τις λύσεις πρέπει να μη δημιουγούνται προβλήματα με παρεμβολές του ενός ζεύγους στο άλλο και ίσως εσωτερικοί βρόχοι ρευμάτων, που θα οδηγήσουν σε υποβάθμιση του τηλεφωνικού σήματος.

----------


## daywalker06

Καλησπέρα,   αν και παλιό το θέμα να μην ανοίγω άλλο 

έκανα αίτηση για νεα τηλεφωνική γραμμή, το καλώδιο από το κουτί του Οτε εχει 6 καλώδια,  χρησιμοποιούνται για την υπάρχουσα γραμμή το *πράσινο* *κίτρινο*, εχουν μείνει 2 άσπρα ενα *κόκκινο* ενα *μπλε*
Η ερώτηση  :Smile:  Ποια καλώδια θα συνδέσει ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ εξω στο κουτί ? *κόκκινο μπλε* ? συνδυασμός *κόκκινο άσπρο* ? *μπλε άσπρο* ?
Ρωτάω για να εχω έτοιμα τα καλώδια

----------


## sweet dreams

Tα άσπρα είναι ζευγάρι με τα χρώματα και το κόκκινο μπλε ζευγάρι, τώρα γιατί σου συνδέσανε τα δύο άλλα χρώματα μεταξύ τους είναι άλλη υπόθεση.

----------


## daywalker06

Αρα το πιθανότερο τωρα ειναι να συνδέσουν κόκκινο μπλε, εκει ποντάρω  :Smile:   τωρα που σε βρηκα, ειχε μεσα στον εξοπλισμό ενα σπλιτερ= line, modem phone και ενα vdsl φίλτρο. Μπορω να βαλω ενα ταφ RJ11 στο phone και να δωσω σε 2 τηλεφωνα που ειναι διπλα ή χρειάζεται το δεύτερο τηλεφ φίλτρο

----------


## sweet dreams

Με το ταφ, δεν χρειάζεται κάτι επιπλέον, η έξοδος phone είναι το φίλτρο.

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν πιστεύω να σου το έχουν γυρίσει σε VoIP;;; γιατί θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο από το ρούτερ.

----------


## daywalker06

οχι  δεν νομίζω να έφτασε εδώ ακομα, πήραν τηλέφωνο σήμερα να τους πω το άλλο τηλέφωνο για μια μέτρηση  :Thinking:  και μου έκοψαν το internet οι αθεόφοβοι για 3 ωρες ευτυχώς.
Ευχαριστώ πολυ  :One thumb up:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Tα άσπρα είναι ζευγάρι με τα χρώματα και το κόκκινο μπλε ζευγάρι, τώρα γιατί σου συνδέσανε τα δύο άλλα χρώματα μεταξύ τους είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


Προφανώς έτσι τα είχε συνδέσει ο ηλεκτρολόγος στην μπρίζα του σπιτιού

----------


## daywalker06

Οχι τα καλώδια ηταν στον αέρα, είναι γραμμή ISDN και τα μεσα ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ τα έβαλε  :Smile:

----------

